# Best place to buy African Cichlids online?



## billswin (Nov 22, 2009)

I have seen ton's of websites selling African Cichlids online, but who is the best. I am looking for a large selection from Lake Malawi not crazy expensive but I want a good quality. I don't want to order and pay $200+ and get fish that look nothing like what I ordered.

Could you guys and gals recommend a company that you have bought from? My LFS don't have much to offer.

THX


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Please check the reviews section of the website.


----------

